# Halogen to Full LED headlight Conversion on A3 8VS



## audifansam (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi everyone,
New on here.
Has anyone upgraded the Halogen Headlights on A3 8V to Full LED Headlights?
I am in the process of this upgrade and need all and any help I can. 
I have fitted the Full LED Headlights and all the functions except the High Beam are working.
Please help me in fixing thisproblem.
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought that all the A3 8V came with at least Xenons, I wasn't aware that they came with halogen


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Emmanuele Design did a conversion from Bi-Xenon to LED.
Same issue with the Highbeam -- no sure if he's got it figured out yet.

As for everything else, what did you have to do to get it working? (parts, vcds, etc.).


----------



## lupen115 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Info A3 8V*

Hello friends good morning if possible I would like to know from you how to switch from LED headlights on a3 8v of 2017 to full led, if it is a work plung end play with the only coding, or there is to change the position of the pins with the addition of other links on the BCM.
Thank you


----------



## ToryS3 (May 31, 2015)

I'm interested in making this conversion as well. Has anyone been 100% successful? Can someone post some details? Or where to find it?


----------



## spoole100 (Aug 13, 2014)

Early year A3 had Halogen option in ROW. 

Sam - Conversion to LED from Halogen / HID requires headlights with all 3 modules attached + control module under dash + rewire the connectors. Your best bet for information on this would be this thread on Ross-Tech forum:

http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?2707-audi-a3-retrofit-halogen-full-led


lupen115-
Are you referring to converting to active matrix LEDs? I know it is not a simple process because you have to have the camera and other hardware to detect oncoming traffic. Not a simple coding conversion.


----------

